# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  پیک شادی نوروز 1400 | تست های منتخبی که باید حل کنید.

## mahdi_artur

*هشدار!
این تاپیک مکمل تاپیک زیره ( اگر نخوندین اول تاپیک پایینُ مطالعه کنید)
چرا عید دوران طلایی کنکور نیست؟ (بررسی جامع)
گزیده تست ها (Tمنتخب)

- اشتباهات متداول دانش آموزان تجربی=
گزیده تست های اختصاصی (اشتباهات متداول) »

گزیده تست های عمومی (اشتباهات متداول) »


- بسته جامع 28 دوره کوییز کوچولو درس به درس عیدانه=
بسته ویژه رشته ریاضی=
فایل اول عمومی | فایل دوم اختصاصی 


بسته ویژه رشته تجربی=
فایل اول عمومی | فایل دوم اختصاصی 



- پیک زیست=
جزوه تست های منتخب زیست دهم »

جزوه تست های منتخب زیست یازدهم »


- پیک عربی=
تست های منتخب عربی دهم »

تست های منتخب عربی یازدهم »


- پیک قرابت معنایی=
280 تست برگزیده قرابت معنایی »

- چکیده لغت و املا و تاریخ ادبیات=



- پیک دینی=
تست های منتخب پایه دهم و یازدهم »


- پیک زبان=
تست های منتخب زبان سال دهم »

تست های منتخب زبان سال یازدهم »


- پیک ریاضی=
تست های منتخب دهم »

تست های منتخب یازدهم »

- پیک شیمی=
تست های منتخب مفاهیم دهم »

تست های منتخب مفاهیم یازدهم »

نکته مهم=
مسائل را بهم پیوسته تست بزنید نه این که پایه را جدا کنید از دوازدهم!*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*یه سری تست دیگه هم هست دوست داشتید بگید بزارم (از درسای دیگه)*

----------


## Frozen

*مرسی بابت زحماتی ک میکشید ^^ 
بدون شک تو این روزا جزو معدود افرادی ک پست ارزش دار میذارن شمایید*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur


یه سری تست دیگه هم هست دوست داشتید بگید بزارم (از درسای دیگه)


سلام بازم ممنون بابت تگ و محتوای عالی تاپیک!

اینارو هم اگه میشه بذار:
تستای منتخب فقط ایات دینی
تستای منتخب فقط حلیات شیمی قاطی پاتی
تستای منتخب فیزیک کل مباحث
تستایی منتخب از مشتق و کاربردش 
تستایی منتخب از هندسه بحث ماتریس و دایره مخصوصا(چون هر سال سوال داره)
تستایی منتخب  و سسسخخخخنتتت  سراسری مال همه دروس همه رشته ها


مرسیلر*

----------


## reza fff

مرسی داش مهدی گل بابت همه زحماتت..ی دونه ای انصافا :Yahoo (45): 
داداش من فصول گیاهی دهم یازدهم فعلا نخوندم..همین سوالای پیک بزنم کافیه؟وقتم محدوده برا گیاهی حقیقتش

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza fff


مرسی داش مهدی گل بابت همه زحماتت..ی دونه ای انصافا
داداش من فصول گیاهی دهم یازدهم فعلا نخوندم..همین سوالای پیک بزنم کافیه؟وقتم محدوده برا گیاهی حقیقتش


کافیه به نظرم*

----------


## reza fff

> *
> 
> کافیه به نظرم*


ممنون سلطان..انشالله روزی جبران کنم

----------


## Dark_Light

يه سوال اينكه فقط فايل هاي دهم و يازدهمو گزاشتين يعني تو عيد فقط پايه جمع كنيم؟
به واسه كسي كه هنوز بعضي از دروسش تموم نشده و احتمالا تا عيد تموم نكنه نظرتون چيه؟ 
@*mahdi_artur@*

----------


## ماری کوری

سلام 
نمیدونم باید چی بگم ؟؟
فقط اینکه عالی هستی آقای آرتور !!
باید بهتون تبریک بگم بابت اینکه واقعا انسانی !!
" آخه جامعه ی امروزمون همه گرگن "
ممنونم بابت تگ و تاپیک  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dark_Light


يه سوال اينكه فقط فايل هاي دهم و يازدهمو گزاشتين يعني تو عيد فقط پايه جمع كنيم؟
به واسه كسي كه هنوز بعضي از دروسش تموم نشده و احتمالا تا عيد تموم نكنه نظرتون چيه؟ 
@mahdi_artur@


آره من نظرم اینه عید باشه فقط برای پایه (البته تا 20 فروردین)
البته خیلیا قوی ترن نسبتا توی پایه و میرن سراغ دوازدهم به هر حال تصمیمیه که باید خودت با توجه به سطح الانت بگیری 
کاری هم نداره
کافیه یه آزمونک پایه از تمام درسا بزنی ببینی سطح و اوضاع در چه حاله
اگه رضایت بخش بود واست میتونی نیم سال اول دوازدهم رو هم جمع بندی کنی.
----------------------------------------------------
قرار نیست تا عید تموم کنی بعد بری سراغ جمع بندی پایه
این تایم عید یه جور تایم برگشت به چیزاییه که خوندی ولی همونطور که داخل تاپیک عید گفتم میتونی نخوانده ها رو هم نوک کاری کنی (یعنی یه استارت ریزی بزنی و چند تا درسنامه بخونی یه مقدار تست بزنی و ...)*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*حاجی بیا بالا*

----------


## Rozalin79

*UP*

----------


## ha.hg

up

----------


## Negin_M27

*UP*

----------

